
Truemors For Facebook - dawie
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/07/26/truemors-for-facebook/
======
rms
Who cares?

~~~
dawie
I just think its interesting that Trumors is still alive. I can't help to
wonder what the facebook verion cost. Another $12000 ...

